# Looking for a new home theater and I need recommendation



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new here, I come from Canada/Quebec and I speak french and a little bit english. I'm doing my best to be as comprehensible when writting in english so don't be to rude . 

I'm looking to buy a new home theater system. I currently own a Logitech Z-5500 speaker set. They can play quite loud and have a not to bad quality (not to compare with a 2000$ speaker set of course). But they are getting old and I want to buy something that will play at least as loud but has a much better quality. I would also like to have a more powerfull subwoofer that can go lower in frequency, with a flatter response.

I'm on a budget and I'm actually looking to spend around 800 to 1000$ US for the speaker set and receiver not including the subwoofer. I need you're recommendation to buy the right component.

1) I've looked at a few receiver buying guide and review and I came out with this one. Onkyo TX-SR608. I found it for around 450$ CAN shipped to my door wich is in my price range. Would you recommend it or you suggest something else in about the same price range? I think that I'm better to begin with a better overall receiver so I can upgrade the speaker later and not be blocked by the receiver. Is this right?

2) For the speaker kit itself I'm a bit confused. Since most of the speaker that I am looking for are not available in store near where I live I can't go there to listen them. I found those Klipsh Quintet that are in my price range. I am able to get them for around 450$ shipped to my door too. They are available in a store new where I live (about 30 minutes of driving) so if they worth it I may go see them in store to hear them. They don't come with a subwoofer wich is awesome because I'm planning to get something else anyway.

3) Finally the subwoofer. My Z-5500 subwoofer is quite loud comparated to most cheap low-end subwoofer that come with HTIB kit. The z-5500 subwoofer sound a little bit boomy too wich is something I don't like. I now want something louder but I want it to produce deeper bass to and to have a flatter response. I looked at part express.com and I may be buying a bash 300 or 500 amp with a Dayton reference or titanic subwoofer. I would probably build my own sealed enclosure to the proper size for the subwoofer. Would you recommend to go this route if I want a decent powerfull subwoofer that won't cost me 1000$? Also would a bash amplifier like that work with the Onkyo receiver? I guess it require an Active subwoofer output on the amp, wich is just an RCA cable?

Thank You to anyone that will reply to this thread to help me.
Steeve


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I've also found this Onkyo HT-S9300THX HTIB kit that seem's not to bad to. Is it better that the actual combo I posted?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Steeve, let's start with the receiver. The Onkyo 608 is a fair receiver, but you can go up to the TX-NR807 at accessories4less.com for $399 plus shipping which, IMO would be a better unit than the 608.

As far as speakers go, the quintet will produce sounds and some of them will sound fair, but my suggestion would be to save up a little more and go with an SVS SBS02 setup of some sort. They are a little more than your current budget, but the difference in sound quality is easily worth 10 fold the return on the Klipsch.

Building a sub will net you much better results than the comparitive price point will offer if done correctly however; it takes a while and a lot a patience. The Bash amp will be fine with the receiver, just use an RCA-sub cable to connect to the sub out connection on the receiver.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the website you just sent me the price are incredible comparated to what I found. Thank You!

Now I looked at what you told me the receiver is 429 currently.

For the SVS speaker do you know an other place that I could order apart from the SVS website? Is it possible to find a better price or 699$ for 5.0 is the best price?

And what about the Onkyo HT-S9300 THX is it a good kit? Is it comparable to what you told me to look for? It's fairly cheaper so I could actually put more money in other thing that the speaker them self. The spec on the satellite look really good also they go down to 50 hertz.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can buy SVS from the Canadian seller Sonic Boom Audio, they are in Ontario.

For the money the Onkyo HT-S9300 is a great system and would certainly do better than what you have now


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Also look at PSB, they are Canadian as well. Not sure how far from Ottawa you are but I know Audio Centre also sells them. From the reviews I have read and the number of people that have recommended them, they should be pretty good. I have not heard them yet! But I am deciding between SVS and PSB right now. If you can wait a little longer you may want to see what goes on sale in 25 days.. you know around the Boxing Day sales??

Cheers,

Irish Stout ... living in O-Town!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> Would you recommend to go this route if I want a decent powerfull subwoofer that won't cost me 1000$?


http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_12_1


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to build my home subwoofer still. I have some money to put in this project for now but not 2000$ total. I have to save money for something else. But in the next years I may get another budget to upgrade a few part.

1- Now I can't decide between the Onkyo HT-S9300THX is a really great deal from accessories for less. But I'm not sure about the receiver. Is it a good one it deosn't list what it come with. It just state that it's 3D ready and it has HDMI input. I also got a stupid question : Does those receiver have built in equalizer? That may seems a stupid question to you but I never owned a such receiver so I'm not aware of what they can do.

2- On the other side I could get the Onkyo TX-SR 608. THe TX-NR807 is over my budget with shipping it go up to to almost 600$ Can. I could pair the 608 amplifier with the SVS sbs-02 but I can't find them for a decent price. The canadian website you showed me sell them for like 750 + tx + shipping. They are less expensive from american store but I can't find them anywhere else than SVS webstore directly. Even on ebay.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Instead of spending some money now to get a mediocre full set-up and then spending more later to upgrade, I would spend now on 2 or 3 very good speakers for the front, then when money permits, add the surround speakers (even the center speaker can wait awhile).
2 very good main speakers are much more satisfying then an entry level full package.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Apparently Accessories4less cannot ship Onkyo product to Canada. So I will order the Onkyo TX-SR608 for 430$ shipped where I initially found it. And for the speaker I will try the SVS SBS-02 package as svsound.com. I've read the review of these on the forum and for the price they seems to really worth it. It convinced me to put the extra money to get them.

For the subwoofer I will see in the subwoofer building section but I'm aiming either for a 15'' Dayton reference or titanic is a sealed enclosure.

I hope I won't be disappointed 

Also what kind of connector do you use to connect the speaker to the receiver. I've read some people use banana plug is this required for both the receiver and speaker or they need different connector? I'm planning to make my own 12 awg wire.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Banana Plugs are by no means necessary, it just 
makes connections easier. In fact, screwing the wire to the terminals is the truest connection you can make.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I will be very interested in seeing what you think of the SVS system. Please let me know. As mentioned I am also inbetween PSB and SVS systems. But I too was leaning more towards the SVS.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

It will certainly take quite a while before I came here with a review. I will order everything this week. I emailed Sonic Boom to ask for a quote price on the SBS 02 speaker set without subwoofer. Then I will have to order the amplifier. And I will start to look for a subwoofer. I'm planning to build my own subwoofer to save some money since I'm quite good with working with my hand.

But once everything will be ready I'm sure I will be glad to have bought these speaker and I will certainly make a review if you're interested.


----------

